# Pics of my new Purgatory bike



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are some pics of my new dh rig. It's a Purgatory Bikes Chocolate Chip (the new flagship dh bike) with a custom one off front triangle. The build is not finished, I ran out of money. Currently tips the scale right around 43lbs, not bad for a steel bike. It still needs more fine tuning, but so far it rides awesome, I am truly impressed with this frame.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

It's a nice bike. You will be very happy with it. My buddy rides one and it's nice. If he made a bigger one I would be on one.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks. Mark is a great guy. He had to completely redesign the front triangle for me because I'm small.
I'm sure if you contacted him, he would make the bike to fit you.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

Custom made bike? Nice.


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a nice bike, checked the guy's site out I like what I see nothing like handmade


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice bike...weight is huge


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

m3t4w0rm said:


> Looks like a nice bike, checked the guy's site out I like what I see nothing like handmade


Did the same thing and checked the guys website and I also like his bikes. Nice!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

The kimosabe looks promising as well.

Guy does good work, very nice.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

A buddy of mine has the Chocolate Chip also:thumbsup:
and he also has an older Purgatory Sloppy Jo 

Mark does do awesome work:thumbsup: and he even made some custom linkage for a friends non-prugatory bike that came out incredible...

I don't know him, but two of my friends have nothing but great things to say about him and his work:thumbsup:

goodluck with the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

here's some pics of his bikes


----------



## bobmol (Sep 10, 2009)

My friend owns the pink one and after seeing it in person I knew that was going to be my winter project last year, weighs in under 43#. Mark does great work, great choice. Here's mine:


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I know those bikes. I tried for a larger one but would have been too much $$$
Too bad the silver one is never ridden except for the one time I took it down Diablo.

Nothing like East coast steel bikes.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

I think over the winter I'm going to change the rear shock. There is nothing wrong with the DHX air, in fact I love it, but unfortunately the way it sits in the frame it is impossible to get a shock pump on the main air valve.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Purgatory and Avalanche equals badass!:thumbsup: I roll with Canfield and Avalanche is the SHIZZY! What is the name of the Grey bike in the snow. And do they still make that frame??


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Sweet. Got a soft spot for small company east coast steel- currently riding what I believe is the only remaining Draco Vigilante (3 built in '06/'07, one got run over by a car, one was built with mega light tubing and broke).


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

Colin,
the grey bike in the snow is the Purgatory "Sloppy Joe"
I don't believe they make it anymore?


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

He only makes the two current frames. 
I went with air shock to help with weight. When I gather up more $ and finish the build my goal is around 37-38 lbs.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Dam! Thanks rich hows the new bike??


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

honestly I can't say yet 

I tweaked my wrist on my first ride on it:madmax:
and it's taking forever to heal:madmax: sunday will be 8 weeks:madmax: been to two different doctors:madmax: no breaks:thumbsup:

I never even hit a drop on it yet:madmax:

i still have been riding it every weekend(just not hitting anything)and
it pedals pretty well considering it's weight

I think it's gonna be a keeper


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Heal up man! I hope the new rig works out. If you have access to a swimming pool start swimming as much as it will help strengthen and heal and make stronger for getting back on the bike. I have been bodyboarding for 17yrs. and the doctor says that it keeps me in excellent shape. I have seen many pro atheletes on TV use swimming as a recovery for joint injuries and strenghen training.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

props to Purgatory...


----------



## BigFatFuss (Mar 30, 2014)

*Seeking Purgatory Bikes and Avalanche Forks/Shocks...*

If anyone has a Purgatory Bike or Frame for sale... 
With or without Avalanche Forks / Shock... 
Please let me know...


----------

